# Apparently, the Rockets were losing because they were giving the ball to Yao too much



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Rockets get back to basics and end six-game slide



> "When Tracy (McGrady) went out those 2 1/2 games and came back the last two games, we were so stagnant offensively," Adelman said. *"We were giving it to Yao (Ming) and giving it to him*, and everyone was standing.


No, we weren't. Yao wasn't getting enough touches. When he did, like in the first three quarters of the Mavs game and for about 6 minutes in the third quarter of the Heat game, we scored freely. What killed us in both games was T-Mac taking everyone on alone and our inability to keep feeding Yao.



> Yao went back to moving from high to low posts. The change suited him, as he made nine of 18 shots for his 22 points to go with 13 rebounds. Without the obsession to get him the ball on the low blocks, the offense moved better around him.


How exactly did the change suit him? Yao is not a player who scores 22 points from 18 shots in 35 minutes with weak doubling. That's Rik Smits. Last season's Yao -- unquestionably-the-best-center-in-the-league Yao -- would have dropped 30 against such a defense.

Has there ever been a team with a dominant offensive center that has made an effort not to keep dumping him the ball? Adelman has never coached a great low post player. He is either too inflexible to adapt his system to the players he has, or he simply doesn't know what he is missing.

We have been losing because our most efficient volume scorer is not taking enough shots and because we aren't playing defense. We played D with a kind of crazed intensity last season. At times it was almost scary to watch. Now we're lackadaisical. Alston was always an atrocious man defender, but he at least used to offer passable help defense. That's gone. McGrady isn't trying. James is either not trying or has declined considerably on that end of the floor too. I know the team is supposed to sound optimistic, but I hope no one takes away too much from this game. The Nuggets aren't a good side.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Apparently, the Rockets were losing because they were giving the ball to Yao too*

I think Yao's shooting let him down today but it will improve.
Today people were driving to the hoop really well and getting baskets. There was no need to change that up.
Also when the team was passing to Yao they telegraphed it. Stevie Wonder could tell when they were trying to pass to Yao. There were a few turnovers because of that.

Our problem is when Yao is doubled the person left free (normally Alston, Hayes or James) havent been making their threes.

I want Batman or Luther in the game all the time so we have atleast one spot up shooter who can hit threes.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Apparently, the Rockets were losing because they were giving the ball to Yao too*

I knew this was going to happen. Rick Adelman is an idiot, and the only reason he went far in Sacramento is because he had three All-Stars and a very solid supporting cast. JVG is and always will be a better coach.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Apparently, the Rockets were losing because they were giving the ball to Yao too*

goodness, the Rockets are still in dire straits i see
there is still much hope and it's too quick to blame anyone except James

and to everyone that wants Francis to be in the rotation, keep in mind he over dribbles before he can create or shoot, all these players should be traded for two consistent shooters


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Apparently, the Rockets were losing because they were giving the ball to Yao too*

there was no need for yao to play that much and he was certainly less agressive cause he realized that mcgrady was hot and chose to be the second scorer. You have to understand that yao was less agressive late in the game since it was basically a blow out from the first quarter onwards. and he didnt even play the last 6 minutes


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Apparently, the Rockets were losing because they were giving the ball to Yao too*

thats what i always thought......yao keeps saying this offense allow him to conserve energy, well no freakin ****.........cause you're standing around more on the post and doing less work and producing less.........more like wasting what energy you have to get an extra one or 2 assists rather than 5 more buckets


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Apparently, the Rockets were losing because they were giving the ball to Yao too*

Some statistical analysis (which as always by itself is inconclusive, but is nevertheless interesting)

Based on the 12 games Yao and TMac have played together (not including the Lakers game Tracy left early):

- The team has gone 8-4.

- In the eight wins, T-Mac has shot *48.5%* (83-171), averaging 21 shots per game. Yao has shot *51.9%* (68-131), averaging 16 shots per game.

- In the four losses, T-Mac has shot *41.8%* (41-98), averaging 24.5 shots per game. Yao has shot *63.6%* (35-55), averaging 14 shots per game.

Obviously the stats don't tell you about the quality of shots being taken (e.g. in the losses is T-Mac being forced to shoot more or is he taking bad shots at his own accord), but that's where I was hoping you guys could fill me in. :smile:


----------

